# اول مشاركة لي اريد المشورة شباب المساعدة لماذا محول الانفرتر دخوله سبعة وائرات والخرو



## هنو2007 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

شباب المساعدة لماذا محول الانفرتر دخوله سبعة وائرات والخروج للبطارية اثنان
شباب تكفون المساعدة
مشكلتي هي اني امتلك انفرتر نوع zup
سعة 500
تلف عليا نتيجة حمل زائد ولم اجد من يصلحة هنا في اليمن والمشكلة الكبرى ان من عرضته عليهم زادوا في خرابه حتى تلفت اللوحتين التابعيتين له
فكرت في ان اصمم واحد من نفسي مستفيدا من نوع اخر موجود معي لكنه ليس اتوماتيكيا وقطعة قليله ومتوفرا
فسوالي هو
رايت المحول الكبير الموجود في الانفرتر التالف وجدت انه يحوي على خطين في احدى الجهات وهي التي تشبك بها البطارية بعد ذبذبة الترنسستورات 
لكن في الجهةالاخرى وجدت انه يحتوي على سبعة وائرات خروج يعني الجهة التي يحول منها الى 220 فولت يتم ربطها الى سبعة وائرات ماهي هذه السبعةوايش حكايتها بالضبط


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى لا احد يستطيع مساعدتك إلا من له معرفة بهذا الطراز اما ان شئت ان تستكشف بنفسك فالأطراف التى توصل بالبطارية يمكنك اختبارها بامدادها بنفس الجهد من محمل عادى مثلا لو تستخدم بطارية 12 فولت استخدم محول 220/12 واحد امبير مثلا وضع الـ 12 فولت على اطراف البطارية
قيس الأطراف المجهولة بالآفو بعد ذلك


----------



## هنو2007 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

يعني من خلال معرفه البعض من دائر الانفرترات 
الا يمكن معرفة مخارج المحول هذه
شوف اخي
المحول له طرفين احدهما بسكلين ويوصلان بالبطارية 
والطرف الاخر سبعة اسلاك وتوصل بدائرة 220 فولت
هل معنى كلامك اني اجرب ان اوصل السكين ابوا البطارية طبعا بعد الدائرة الخاصة بهم وقياس المخرج الاخر كم يطلق
هل ينفع العكس يعني اوصل 220 فولت بفرض الاحتمالات على السبعة وائرات وقياس طرف المحول الاخر الذاهب الى البطارية بالاوفومتر
اخاف يتلف عليا المحول
مارايك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 نوفمبر 2006)

احيانا تكون احد الأطر اف 220 والاخر 240 والفرق بينهما 20 فولت فلو وصلت بالخطأ 220 سيحدث قصر فى الكهرباء
ان كنت تعلم تماما اى الطرفين خاصين بالـ 220 إذن جرب اما ان كنت غير واثق فحدوث قصر على المحول الصغير لفترة قصيرة لا يسبب ضرر اما على الـ 220 فلا تحاول القصر


----------



## هنو2007 (22 نوفمبر 2006)

كلام معقول
لكن هذا لو كانت ثلاث وائرات خروج ممكن يكون حتى 110 فولت
لكن سبعة 
سبعة \
فماذا هذه تكون


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 نوفمبر 2006)

احيانا يكون منها اطراف تستخدم لضبط قيمة الخرج بما يسمى التغذية العكسية 
تؤخد عينة من الخرج وتوصل بالدائرة فإذا انخفضت - تعوض الدائرة ذلك وان ارتفعت تقلل الدائرة ذلك وهكذا وقد تكون هذه الأطراف ملف منفصل او متصل بالخرج


----------



## هنو2007 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

اتعبتك اخي الكريم
يعني خلاصة كيف يمكنني اختباره بالاوفو متر
اريد الطريقة بالضبط 
لاني كما اخبرتك اريد ان اصمم واحد شخصيا بدلا من ان ارميه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى
على وضع الأوم حدد اي الأطراف تتصل ببعض 
ضع جهد متردد مساوى لجهد البطارية على اطراف البطارية ثم قيس الجهود على اطراف الخروج
بعد ذلك يصبح لديك فكرة عن تركيب المحول وقم بالتصميم الذى تريد
يمكنك استخدام الأطراف التى يحتاجها التصميم الذى تعملة وليس بالضرورة ان تستخدم كل الأطراف فكل تصميم وله متطلباته
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## هنو2007 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*كثر الله من امثالك اخي الكريم*

بارك الله فيك
احب ان اخبرك 
اني قمت بفتح الانفرتر الصالح الي ارغب بالتصميم مثله
فوجئت انه هو الاخر
له محول طرفة الموصل للبطارية بثلاثة وائرات وليست اثنين مثل الي معي
حيث ان الاقطاب السوداء التي تدخل له اثنثين والحمراء واحد
يعني يخرج الوائر الاحمر من البطارية مباشرة الى المحول
ام الوائر الاسود فيخرج من البطارية ويذهب وبنقسم الى سلكين كل منهم يذهب الى دائرة الذبذبة وكلا الدائرتين متشابهتين ومن الدائرتين هاتين يخرج وائران اسودان يدخلان بالمحول 
غريييييييييييييبه لماذا لا يتم دمجهما ويصبحان سلك واحد ويدخل المحول بحيث يكون المدخل وائرين فقط
مثل الي معي
فما هو الحل
هل اكمل التصميم ام اقف هنا 
سؤال اخير 
هل اجد لوحات جاهزة التركيب تقوم بتحويل التيار المستمر من البطارية وتحولة الى تيار متردد يمكن ربطه مباشرة بالمحول بدلا من اقوم بشراء اكثر من 18 ترانسستور وكذا مقاومة وقاعدة
هل تباع في الاسواق
ارجو الرد عن التساؤولين اخي الكريم
انا في الانتظار
جزاك الله خير


----------



## هنو2007 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

الوووووووووو
وين رحت


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى
لا غريبة ولا حاجة
هناك دائرتين اساسيتين واحدة بملف واحد 2 طرف و 4 ترانزيستور على شكل قنطرة
ودائرة بملف له طرف نصفى (3 طرف) و يستخدم 2 ترانزيستور فقط
ويبدو انك تحتاج لبعض القراءة حتى تستطيع ان تصمم او تحاول تقليد وفيه مخاطر ان لا تعرف كيف تكمل
للأسف لا توجد لوحات جاهزة لأن البعض يعمي ببطارية 6 فولت والبعض 12 والبعض 48
وعادة الناس تشترى الجهاز متكامل


----------



## هنو2007 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور على ردك اخي الكريم
وعفوا على الغلبة
مافهمت عليك 
ممكن توضح اكثر
المحول لماذا يكون دخوله ثلاثة وائرات وليس وائرين مثل المحول هذا الي معي
يعني معي محولين احدهما كان دخول سلك البطارية وائرين فقط
والمحول الاخير وجدت ان دخول البطارية له بثلاث وائرات 
هل دائرة المحول ذو الثلاث وائرات تنفع لمحول ابو وائرين ام لا
منتظر ردكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى لا غلبة ولا شئ ومعذرة للتأخير فى الرد
الرسم المرفق يشرح كيف توصل المحولات كما شرحت لك فى رسالتى السابقة


----------



## هنو2007 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

عفوا اخي عن التطويل
حيث اني اصبت بمرض لمدة اسبوع
لكن يعني من خلال الرسم اعلاه هل يعني هذا 
اني لا استطيع استعمال المحول ابو وائرين بدائرة المحول ابو ثلاث وائرات
طيب 
ماهو الحل برايك 
هل ارميه يعني
ام اجد لديك حل اسهل
ارجوك راجع الموضوع من اعلاه خالص كيف تفهم مشكلتي بالضبط
منتظرك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو لك السلامة وعاجل الشفاء بإذن الله
فقط يمكنك استخدام دائرته الأصلية


----------



## هنو2007 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

اخ اخ
ماالمشكلة ان دائرته الاصلية تلفت عليا واحد المهندسين ذات في تلف اللوحة كلها
يعني مافيش امامي الا ان احصل على لوحة جاهزة وبالاخص لوحتين او ان اصممم واحده من نفسي
وانا قلت ممكن اقلد تصميم لوحة لاحد الاجهزة الاخرى والمشكلة كما اخبرتك ان لوحة الجهاز الاخر كان المحول من النوع الاول في رسمك والتالف من النوع ذو الرسم الثاني في رسمك
والجهاز اسمه prostar 500av
اوتوماتيكي التحويل
ماهو الحل برايك هل ابحث عن دائرة واصممها بنفسي ام اشتري لوحة ومن اين المشكلة
او عوض الله عليا ب 100 دولار


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى
لم اقصد استخدم دائرتة الأصلية أن تستخدم جسم الدائرة التالف لأنى كنت ارد على جزئية 2 ترانزيستور أو أربعة مع اعتبار انك ستصمم دائرة بنفسك
إذا لم يكن ممكنا ان تصمم دائرة ، هنا وضعت اكثر من دائرة لتحويل 12 فولت مستمر الى 220 متردد بقدرة 200 وات أو اكثر يمكنك تنفيذها و استخدامها


----------



## هنو2007 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب 
انا معاك الى النهاية 
اعطيني دائرة ممكنه التصميم ومناسبة للمحول الي معي
واخبرتك المحول الي معي دخوله وائرين 
وخروجة سبعة وائرات
وكانت الدائرة السابقة تجعله قدرة 500 وات
وكان اتوماتيكي العكس
اريد ان اصمم ابسط دائرة ممكنه ورخيصة ومتوفرة قطعها الالكترونية
هل يمكنني


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى
قلت لك سابقا أول شئ تعملة ان تستخدم أفو لتعرف ايها متصل ببعض وايها مستقل من اسلاك الخرج
بعد ذلك توصل جهد متردد يساوى جهد البطارية ( اظن كان 12 فولت ) على اطراف البطارية ثم تقيس اطراف الخرج عليها كام فولت لتعرف تركيب المحول - ايها 220 والباقى كام
بعدها تستطيع ان تفكر كيف تستخدمة وماذا يمكن الأسغناء عنه - وبدون معرفة هذه الأطراف لابد من الحصول على الدائرة الأصلية وهو صعب طبعا


----------



## هنو2007 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

انا معاك الان مشكلتي
هي في تصميم دائرة جهد متردد على 12 فولت والباقي سهل خالص
اريد ان اصمم جهد متردد ل 12 فولت بس يكون على مخرجين كيف يتم تركيبهما على محول


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 ديسمبر 2006)

هذا رابط به دائرة لتحويل 12 فولت الى 220 متردد
http://www.ptc2.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2256&highlight=%DD%E6%E1%CA+%E3%CA%D1%CF%CF


----------



## هنو2007 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

والله مشكلة
الموقع منتدى والمنتدي يحتاج الى تسجيل 
والتسجيل يقول انه الان متوقف
كيف الحل ممكن ترفق الصورة انت


----------



## هنو2007 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

على فكرة اخي انا اول مرة اصمم فيها دوائر يعني
خلي بالك هاا


----------



## هنو2007 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

يووووووووووووووووووهووووووووووووووووو
نحن هنا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 ديسمبر 2006)

معذرة الدائرة تعمل بدخول سلكين فقط و ابحث لك عن دائرة بثلاث اسلاك


----------



## هنو2007 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

اوكي انا اريد دائرة دخول بسلكين وليس ثلاثة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى
هذه هى الدائرة من الرابط المذكور سابقا
الفضل يعود لصاحبها وليس لى وذلك للأمانة العلمية


----------



## هنو2007 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي
لكن هذه الدائرة بارك الله فيك
مدخل البطارية على ثلاثة اسلاك وليس سلكين


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى
B1 هى البطاربة و مكتوب عليها 12 فولت ولها طرفان فقط
عموما فى اى رسم كهربى او الكترونى كل الأطراف ذات نفس الإسم يجب توصيلها معا وذلك لتسهيل ووضوح الرسم حيث ان كثرة الخطوط تسبب اجهاد فى متابعتها


----------



## هنو2007 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم
لكن كذا رجعتني من الاول
صراحة لم افهم الخريطة جيدا
واشكرك على صبرك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى لقد قلت لك انى ابحث لك عن دائرة للمحول بسلكين فقط
اما عن الخريطة فهى مولد ذبذبات يلية دائرة لتوليد نصفين للذبذبة احدهما يفتح طاقم ترانزيستورات والأخر يفتح الطاقم الآخر


----------



## هنو2007 (31 ديسمبر 2006)

بداية كل عام وانت بخير
وانا في الانتظار


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 يناير 2007)

وانت بخير
ان شاء الله قريبا جدا


----------

